# How much to charge for shed demo?



## tony42086 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have an uncle who is looking to remove a decrepit pool shed and building a new one(maybe on the new one). I'm not positive on the dimensions as I haven't seen the shed in many years, but it is approximately 12x7 ish. I will know the dimensions tomorrow and reply to this thread. For a shed that is approximately 12x7, what would be a the highest i should charge for this demo (he makes 6 digits a year and so I don't mind going on the higher side of things)? I was thinking somewhere in the neighborhood of 400-700. What do you think?


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

How do you plan on removing the demo debris?? Roll-off or pick-up truck to a waste site? Is there a slab that needs to be removed as well? Basically just figure the cost of doin either plus your time. A roll off alone prolly costs somewhere btw $400-600 for small 6 yarder or so.


----------



## tony42086 (Mar 7, 2010)

So 10x7 is the actual dimension. Unfortunately I don't own a truck and the ppl I do know that have them are tied up right now. A small dumpster runs 200-300 where I live. If I can't hustle up a truck from my friend the dumster route is the way I will go. If I can manage to get a truck I'll transfer the debris to my jobsite and drop at that dumpster(perk of family cons. co., my other uncle is employing me). The foundation is basically just some cinder blocks that the shed sits on, similar to those pre-manufactured houses. So no crazy removal of a concreted slab. I figure this to be a days work with my favorite tool, the sawzall, along w/a hammer and prybar.


----------



## tony42086 (Mar 7, 2010)

Btw, in case you haven't noticed, I have the know how of doing things, but my knowledge of running estimates is limited. This is why I'm relying on some help from you guys with lots of exp. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed


----------

